# Rear diff



## pikey0823 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi,can any one tell me if a r33 rear diff will fit a r32,as i have been offerd a r33 diff for a good price?,many thanks.


----------



## DAN00H (Jul 14, 2004)

are you talking GTR? only if it is a non vspec. but you may need to change the rear cover on the 32 if using hicas.


----------

